# Safe cleanses while breastfeeding



## Chiroalltheway (Aug 18, 2007)

Are there ANY safe cleanes I can do while I'm breastfeeding?? I had my gallbladder removed about 4 years ago and am having so many problems. I have horrible pain in my abdomen at least every couple days that lasts for up to 2 hours at times, some heartburn, gas, etc. I am reading about and trying to incorporate some dietary and lifestyle changes. I want to do some cleanses, though, but I don't know if I can do any while breastfeeding. I want to do a parasite cleanse, liver cleanse, etc. any other advice or thoughts??


----------



## wetcement101 (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd be careful about cleasing diets because if you release toxins from one area and your GI isn't working well you will absorb it back into your body. Maybe a once a week daily juice fast, something simple to do, not to radical? Dr Weil has some stuff online. Sorry, I'm not sure about safe cleansing herbs while BFing.


----------



## TrippyLongstocking (Feb 27, 2007)

I have done a few including an apple worm cleanse and some others that other moms assured me had been working great for their families for generations







:
I asked my doctor just for fun and he said.. well theres no way apples and olive oil with hurt your baby








but worms could!
AND YES A WORM CAME OUT!







:
ewwwww no just kidding about the knife and fork!

you eat apples all day then take a tbsp of olive oil.
now dont ask me how it works but it does it is weird!!


----------



## 1881star (Jan 8, 2008)

I am in the middle of doing a paper for my Masters in Holistic Health on cleansing to decrease environmental toxins in the body and help the liver function better to assit this. I want to eventually become a midwife so I try to put some safe reccomendations into my papers for moms. I agree with the apple cleanse and juice cleansing but if you have gotten and other feedback on this topic or found something that works for you let me know so maybe i can use it in my paper also i will research the saftey of the traditonal cleansing herbs i have in my paper for use during Breastfeeding and will get back to you.


----------



## MarcyC (Jul 4, 2005)

I posted a few days ago asking about doing a Daniel Fast/Daniel Diet and breastfeeding. I didn't get a lot of responses here, but I posted also to the yahoo group MOBI and Hilary Jacobsen (author of the book Motherfood) doesn't recommend it. Toxins you are releasing can be released in your breastmilk. Also, for me anyway, I have supply problems (low low low) and reducing calories that drastically can effect supply and cause it to dip.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Milk thistle would be great. Not only does it cleanse the liver, it's a galactogogue (increase milk supply). As far as parasites, supposedly, coconut oil is great for yeast and parasite removal. You can definatley use that while breastfeeding. I would greatly encourage you to get on probiotics if you aren't already taking them. You could also use slippery elm and marshmallow root to help cleanse your bowel. These are all safe to use while breastfeeding.


----------

